# Tijuana, Mexico Tarantula hunt



## sntcruzan (Aug 16, 2007)

My family and I are on a mission trip in Tijuana at a orphanage that freinds of ours run.We took 19 children from the orphanage out on a science field trip/T hunt this morning.It was a success and I'll post more with a few pics when I get back next week.The kids were totally stoked about the eventure.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes please post some pictures and the type of tarantula you guys found in Tijuana. I'm really curious.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 24, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Yes please post some pictures and the type of tarantula you guys found in Tijuana. I'm really curious.


i didnt see any spiders there, i did see something else tho lol


----------



## DavidRS (Sep 1, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> i didnt see any spiders there, i did see something else tho lol


A donkey show?


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 2, 2007)

DavidRS said:


> A donkey show?


you know thats just an urban legend ...


----------



## sick4x4 (Sep 2, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> you know thats just an urban legend ...


just take my word for it they exist

save the trip, im sure the Internet has something to the same effect....

wayne


----------



## DavidRS (Sep 2, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> you know thats just an urban legend ...


You´re probably right. But my trip to La Zona Rosa wasn´t bad. There was quite a selection at the Chicago Club.


----------

